# Ground beef fattie



## GATOR240 (Nov 27, 2017)

I smoked a ground beef fatty over the weekend on the MES30 with mailbox mod using "Pit Masters Choice" pellets with my AMNPS.   I fried the bacon on the stove, as I didn't feel like taking the time to do the bacon weave, and put it in the center of the fatty along with onion, red bell pepper and pepper jack cheese. It turned out very well.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 27, 2017)

G240 , Looks tasty !!!!!!


----------



## sauced (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks delicious....nice job!!


----------



## normonster (Jan 16, 2018)

Another layer on the outside wouldn't have hurt!!  lol.  Looks good though. I want some cheese. And beef.  :)


----------

